# Missing Members?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--
Maybe it is just me......but where is Derek(Radar Jones)?He hasn't been posting that I have seen---
Where is Kara(thumperlove)?She hasn't been posting......

Anyone know?
We miss you guys--------:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara is on a short business trip. But, yes, where is Derek?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I knew about Kara's trip. And I've been wondering about Derek, too.

Don't know if you've noticed the last few days Jan (JASHavenese) hasn't been on either. I _do_ know what's up w/her...she has been in agony with back pain. Poor thing is really suffering


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Jan is MIA as well. That is too bad about her back, oh dear. Coincidentally, many of the most active and colorful members are absent right now---Derek, Kimberly, Jan, Kara. There must be more I cannot think of. I hope Derek is ok. It seems very quiet here. You all are missed!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't forget our faithful leader, Melissa! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--I'm glad to know Kara had a business trip and wasn't ill or something.

Kimberly is showing her beautiful Piaget.......

Jan--yes---she is missing too!I hope if she reads this she'll get a chuckle...but I hope her bimbo with the piercings didn't return to sit on her counter!ound:

Derek had spoken to Ryan but I still hope everythings ok with him....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I did see a post from Melissa......I think she is busy moving?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A while back, I was looking for some of our original active members and sent JodiM a message, but I never heard from her. I don't think she even read my message.  I know this was about more current active members, but I still wonder about people when they've been really visible here and then leave. Anyone talk to her?

I'm down in Tucson right now. I got to spend some time with my brother and his family. I think the Havanese bug bit them after watching Piaget & Hillary together. They had to give away their last dog due to allergies, so when my little clowns greeted and entertained them so much, I saw the gears start turning. We're heading out for our last leg of driving to New Mexico today.

Melissa may come online today.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, i always wonder to where all these people dissapear to?!
Derek was just on a couple days ago, although he has not posted in awhile...
JodiM has not posted since May, but was online 3 weeks ago according to her profile..

Whatever happend to Seaclads and Skiver's owner? I forget her name.. she was an active poster!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I always wonder to Kimberly....Jodi was going to show her girl......

there are alot of past active members that we don't hear from.....makes you wonder and worry and hope nothing happened...

Have a safe trip!Bet your brother will be getting a hav!It's hard to resist the havanese!eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Yeah, i always wonder to where all these people dissapear to?!
> Derek was just on a couple days ago, although he has not posted in awhile...
> JodiM has not posted since May, but was online 3 weeks ago according to her profile..
> 
> Whatever happend to Seaclads and scudder's owner? I forget her name.. she was an active poster!


Scudder's owner is Linda.She's still on---bet you mean Skiver------?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw on the Yahoo list a few months back, where Jodi was selling Princess. I think that was the second ones name.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wasnt Jodi having a real hard time with princess and the training and all. I think I remember her being so down because of it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

reece said:


> I saw on the Yahoo list a few months back, where Jodi was selling Princess. I think that was the second ones name.


Really?I wonder why?I think she lived in Illinois(my mom lives there)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah.. Skiver.. not Scudder... oops.. i edited my post! Actually she was on acouple weekss ago aswell, but just no posting going on...
I guess these people just dont have time for us anymore... lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hurt::drama::hurt::drama::hurt:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe this thread can bring them back! I know I had a PM with Jodi as she was possibly moving but that was the beginning of summer. Should we dedicate a volunteer to email them and welcome them back?

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have emailed back and forth a few times with JodiM. She told me that her house burned down(everyone is fine), and she had to find new homes for her dogs!
I asked her to come here and post an update for everyone, but she said she has real limited online use~ Poor thing!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Yes, Jan is MIA as well. That is too bad about her back, oh dear. Coincidentally, many of the most active and colorful members are absent right now---Derek, Kimberly, Jan, Kara. There must be more I cannot think of. I hope Derek is ok. It seems very quiet here. You all are missed!


LOL I got called colorful. You made my day  
I'm not getting much sleep because of my back so I haven't been in the forum much lately. I'm thinking of you all though.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is awful, I'm glad everyone is okay. I was surprised when I saw she was selling princess. I know she was excited about her son showing her.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
That's horrible news. Her house burned down? She had to find homes for her dogs? That's so sad....

Susan
PS - is that Daisy in your avatar?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Okay--I'm glad to know Kara had a business trip and wasn't ill or something.
> 
> Kimberly is showing her beautiful Piaget.......
> 
> ...


Ouch it hurts to laugh but was worth it. Julie you're a hoot! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I have emailed back and forth a few times with JodiM. She told me that her house burned down(everyone is fine), and she had to find new homes for her dogs!
> I asked her to come here and post an update for everyone, but she said she has real limited online use~ Poor thing!


Oh my gosh that's terrible


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Yeah.. Skiver.. not Scudder... oops.. i edited my post! Actually she was on acouple weekss ago aswell, but just no posting going on...
> *I guess these people just dont have time for us anymore... lol*


I can understand that...I can spend an _enormous_ amount of time here w/you guys, if I'm not careful :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH MY GOSH!! Poor thing, to lose your house and then have to give up your pups! I hope she is doing ok !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so horrible about JodiM! I wouldn't know what to do if that happened and I had to get rid of the dogs too! I hope that things get better for her soon.

And Derek really has disappeared... I hope everything's fine with him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Jodi.That must be just devastating to lose your house/belongings in a fire.I'm happy to read that the people were all safe though--but sad about the dogs...

Glad we got you back to post a few Jan!:hug:You know I had to razz you about the bimbo!:boink:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think there are a few other people missing as well .. Some just seem to post when they have a outstanding issue or question and once it is resolved they seem to move on ..
I am so sorry to hear that people have had serious health issues and personal tragedies and others have decided to sell or give away their pets . Sad !! 
Things change no doubt about that !


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Skiver and Seaclaid's mom is "Joylnn". She has been around but not posting. Joanne, if you read this let us know how you and the boys are doing.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that about JodiM--I've noticed she hasn't been online for a while. Havee is Princess's littermate!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! I am so sorry to hear about JodiM. Poor thing, her house had burned down and she had to give up her fur babies....how horrible.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

I really hate to hear that JodiM had that happen, I hope she can read this sometime and let us know if there is any way we can help her out!

Jan- you need to get all fixed up! I know you are tired of hurtin'. We will be sending good thoughts your way to recover  

I hope everyone else is doing fine and just too busy to post.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh so sad about JodiM. Katie, please if you e-mail her again, please let her know we miss her and our thoughts are with her and we grieve *with* her that she had to part with her dogs but that we totally understand that she did what she had to do. Once a hav forum member always a hav forum member.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It really is so sad. I would have hoped she could have reached out to us and maybe some of us could have taken care of the pups till she got back on her feet. 
Very Sad!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> It really is so sad. I would have hoped she could have reached out to us and *maybe some of us could have taken care of the pups till she got back on her feet.*
> Very Sad!


Laurie~ This is SO like what you did for me when you found out about Shadow's astronomical vet bills.

You're such an angel! :angel:


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

*Still Around *

I'm still here...been going thru a rough divorce and having issues with depression. Thank God for my Pups!!! At least they love me.  I've moved to a different town (closer to work) and am trying to get my life together. It's a messy divorce, no need to go into details, but let's just say I could have chosen better 

Dogs are doing great! Shaw (Seaclaid) is getting fixed on Monday, he is so huge (10.8 pounds)!! and little Sky (Skiver) is still little, only about 4.8 pounds. We're battling fleas!!! right now, yuck!! They are outside somewhere, I think the dog in the yard near our backyard must have them, or something! I'm going to get something from the vet that will kill the eggs, since what I'm doing is just chasing my tail! (pun intended). But the boys sure can sit still and I'm really good at picking fleas with a tweezer! LOL

Sorry I don't write much; I do try to pop in and see what's going on once in awhile. Depression sucks, and sometimes it's even hard to write a line of email or post <sigh>. Thanks for the thoughts, tho.  Glad someone missed me!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're going through a tuff time Joanne, 

Mom always told me "Don't let the Turkey's get you down". Good to hear the boys are doing great. There are alot of great pictures in alot of threads that will bring a smile to your face. :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joanne, I'm sorry that things have been so rough for you lately. Like you said, though, it's great that you have your two pups to keep you company and to keep you laughing. Havs are great for that, aren't they? I hope things start to get better for you soon! :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jolynn said:


> I'm still here...been going thru a rough divorce and having issues with depression. Thank God for my Pups!!! At least they love me.  I've moved to a different town (closer to work) and am trying to get my life together. It's a messy divorce, no need to go into details, but let's just say I could have chosen better


Have an image of him put on a pillowcase, put it on a pillow, and *stomp* :boxing: :fish: on it. Or you could make a picture of him into a dart board. 
Get angry girl. You can't be depressed and angry at the same time (or so they say)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jolynn,
Yes--you go girl!!!Give that ole' man a fish smacking!:fish:
Keep your chin up!We are here for you---:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Jodi. 

Joanne - :hug: Hope things are getting better for you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We're with you Joanne! keep your chin up it will get better. Thanks for checking in with all us Crazy Dog Ladies (and a few Laddies) Happiness is the best revenge!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear that things have been rough lately . Thanks for checking in and telling us all about your little ones .. The good news is that they are always there for us and can get us up and moving as they cannot put their own food in the bowl.
Do not be a stranger - of course we care .. Even if you write a few lines we just need a little reassurance that all is well .
Hopefully better days are ahead .. Divorce is hard . Take care .


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: ((((((Joanne)))))):hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Get angry girl. You can't be depressed and angry at the same time (or so they say)


Ahhh this is the attitude I like, sound like me - get quite & depressed, let it fester for too long then charge like the bull I am. yup I've been called a witch with a capital "B" plenty of times...

Jolynn depression is not easy and is different for everyone, we all handle things differently when it is our turn. Just remember the roller coaster does have to stop at some point I can only hope it will stop soon for you.
It's so nice to hear the boys are doing great. Good luck Monday with Shaw, we will be sending extra healing vibes to him as well.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Joanne and Jodi my prayers and best wishes are with you both! I am sorry to hear that you are going through such a difficult period and hope things begin to look up for you soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, I laugh when you say that Shaw is huge at 10 lbs - lol ound: Since my three are all 15 lbs or more, what I would not do for a little one. I do hope that you are getting help for your depression , I had a problem last year and went on meds, and I am great now!! I am so sorry that you are going thru such a rough time, but am glad that you have your beautiful Havs to support you, and remember, that you also have all of us. We can be a great support group!! We are all a little Havnuts but what the heck! Hang in there and know that things always work out the way they are supposed to! As hard as it is to get thru these times, I truely believe this!!

And Leslie, I can say that I think I know you well enough to know that you would have done the same for anyone, and taken in anyones pups if you needed to!!! My DH may have had an issue with it, but God bless him , he would, have done it knowing it was the right thing to do. I just wish she could have reached out to us all! 

Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jodi's house fire and having to give up her dogs. That whole situation must have been so traumatic.

Joanne- I'm sending positive, caring thoughts your way. Sometimes, the rainy days take over our lives. But the sun *will* come out. I'm so glad you have your babies to love. They pull us through the difficult times. Unconditional love surrounding you will help you to heal. I'm glad you're back posting and you'll see that you've got friends here. :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear what you're going through Joanne. You are right though, the pups make hard time bearable. Hang in there.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope things start getting better for you all....I know that the pups will be there for no matter what. I am not feeling well myself and I was just holding Jillee and she was giving me kissess....she wants mommy better. It is that time of year when my allergies kick in. I have been in bed for awhile today. I felt bad for them...they were soo bored.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Okay--
> Maybe it is just me......but where is Derek(Radar Jones)?He hasn't been posting that I have seen---
> Where is Kara(thumperlove)?She hasn't been posting......
> 
> ...


Kara's in my state  She'll be back soon.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I hope things start getting better for you all....I know that the pups will be there for no matter what. I am not feeling well myself and I was just holding Jillee and she was giving me kissess....she wants mommy better. It is that time of year when my allergies kick in. I have been in bed for awhile today. I felt bad for them...they were soo bored.


They can deal with it. There are days they feel like laying around too. Dogs are so good at knowing when we need love. Mine surround me and bring me their toys on days like that.
I've been out of commission for a while with my back so my husband helps me sit down on the patio and the puppies play and then run up to me and jump in my lap then run back and play some more, then come jump on me again. 
I can sit on the floor in the house and have them play around me, but it isn't the same as watching them race at full speed across a yard. I have a good hubby


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im back! Kara is in TEXAS?! Where????

I just got back today from Yosemite. We had a good time. One night, I went to shoot some night stuff, and when we walked back, there was a BEAR on our porch!! I AM NOT LYING. So we jumped in the car, ( thank goodness we had the keys) He saw us and mozied off. It was the coolest part of the entire trip! 

We stayed in Lee Vining, and I photographed Mono lake at sunrise and sunset, it was GREAT!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joanne,

It might want to get help with your depression. As far as your soon to be ex-hubby, I agree with making a dart board of his pic and using it for target practice. You do need to get mad and get all the anger out of your system. 
I am glad you have your fur babies with you and so glad you posted. We are here for you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, Joanne, I am sorry to hear about your situation. Your boyz are lovely, and I do understand very well what depresion is like, I have been there. Whenever you need to chat, i am here, as well as the many lovely friends we have here. BIG, BIG hugs to you and your boys. :grouphug:

I am also so sorry to hear about Jodi. I am sending good vibes and she will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Is Kara in Texas getting a puppy??:ear:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No, she's there on business... though maybe she'll stop by Jan's and steal a puppy on her way back... I know I would! :laugh:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Something smells "fishy"!:fish: :eyebrows:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im back! Kara is in TEXAS?! Where????
> 
> I just got back today from Yosemite. We had a good time. One night, I went to shoot some night stuff, and when we walked back, there was a BEAR on our porch!! I AM NOT LYING. So we jumped in the car, ( thank goodness we had the keys) He saw us and mozied off. It was the coolest part of the entire trip!
> 
> We stayed in Lee Vining, and I photographed Mono lake at sunrise and sunset, it was GREAT!


Post pictures please Melissa!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome home Melissa! Post those pics!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Something smells "fishy"!:fish: :eyebrows:


LOL I couldn't resist. She's actually 10 hours away from where I am and that's only part of the way across this state! Who the heck decided Texas needed to be so big????????


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I know.....It's a BIG place! Are you sure there's not something you want to tell us?? If it's a SECRET I'll understand!:gossip: :tape:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> I know.....It's a BIG place! Are you sure there's not something you want to tell us?? If it's a SECRET I'll understand!:gossip: :tape:


Well, actually.......oops, there's the phone. Gotta run ound: ound: 
I'm just teasing you :biggrin1: but she is in my state.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

She's in my state too! In fact she might actually be in my city! Atleast for now.....she MIGHT be headed fro your city next!!?!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, you guys are great! Thanks so much for all the caring replies; you can't know how much it means to me.  I am getting help for my depression, I'm on meds and seeing a great therapist, she's really helping me discover just who I am and how I got here. She's more of a guide really.

For those of you who have battled those dark demons, you understand. And I thank you for your thoughts, truly. I thank God for my furry guys everyday. They give me the love that I need and help me get through my 'one day at a time' stuff right now. I think dogs are Gods gifts to us tragic humans 
:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Joanne, I'm so sorry to hear how rough things have been  I've been through a messy divorce and I'm pretty sure I was depressed through the whole thing! I completely started OVER again, I sold my company, sold practically everything I owned...ALL my furniture and started ALL over again. I had to build my life from scratch..its just something that I felt I had to do, and looking back, I'm glad I did. I'm happily remarried now to the best guy in the whole world, even though I wasNOT looking for him. lol, People kept telling me that time would heal the wounds, and I'd roll my eyes, but they were right. Hang in there! :grouphug:

I've also been worried about Derek!  Derek!!!! Come update us! Did anyone PM him or email him yet?

I'm also sorry to hear about Jodi's house  That's terrible!!  

About me......I posted about it in a few threads, but I had a quick 2 day business trip to Dallas. I took my laptop, but I didnt' even have time to plug it in. lol, I'm very happy to be home, even though my home is about to get very chaotic! My inlaws are coming for a week and my stepkids are also coming over tonight for the weekend...so there will be no time to rest for me 

Dallas started off badly!!!!!! LOL......The convention we went to, a small Nano-technology event put all in this crappy/nasty hotel in Downtown Dallas and my husband got MUGGED in the bathroom downstairs in the hotel!!!!!!!!!! ound: I'm laughing now because the guy only got away with 50 cents! My husband didn't know that a cab ride from the airport to the hotel would cost $50, so he didn't have any cash on him! Of course, I had about $80, but I was outside the bathroom waiting and then the guy ran out and RAN out of hotel, apologizing to my husband and telling him he was a christian but had to feed his family. SURREAL. So we packed up and went to a different hotel, which was WONDERFUL.

Melissa, Dawna...If you ever need to refer someone to a hotel in Dallas, tell them to go to HOTEL ZAZA...they also take DOGS , that place was super nice/posh and mid-range in $, about the same price range as the Marriot, but much better and they pamper dogs!! (Gucci didn't go, but we will take her to that hotel next time we go to Dallas). I loved Northpark Mall, and Highland Park shopping center!!

Anyhow...we survived! I missed you all!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

Glad your back safe and sound. Oh my, mugged??? Poor guy.

We were in OKC one time, I was having heart surgery (on the electrical system) and my parents came to help my kids with Sissy. They were all staying in a hotel close to the hospital. The morning they were leaving, my dad was loading the suitcases pushing my mother's walker. A guy came running at him and trying to get his wallet. My 71 yr. old dad fought off the guy and kicked him where it hurt...he didn't get dad's wallet. 

This is so funny (and sad) but my mom and son thought they could hear someone yelling help and my son told her - I don't think that's what we heard.

Dad was really bleeding from road burn, etc. - they went to emerg - but didn't tell me.

So sorry that happened to your DH - glad you moved to a new hotel.
I bet Gucci girl was so glad to see you!

We've missed you guys!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, glad you are back safe and sound. yes sounds very surreal. thanks heavens no one was hurt.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, mugged in the bathroom? That's the first I've ever heard of that. I'm glad that everything turned out fine, though, and your husband didn't really lose any money.

Glad to see you back!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ya know..I just couldn't believe it! What a "welcome to Dallas". ound: Good thing I'm a native Texan and know the state is full of great people. Once we got settled into the other hotel, the trip was GREAT, with the exception of missing the kidlets and Gucci and having to wear 5 inch high heels all day because I didnt' have time to hem my new suit pants! haha.

My poor husband, getting mugged while he's having his "ME TIME" taking a whiz. ound: I'm just glad he didn't get hurt! AND, he had NO money on him at the time, which could've gotten ugly if the guy didn't believe him.

Gosh....I told DH we need to come back to Dallas just for shopping and dining out and meeting some Hav-people!  I was hoping to run into Melissa at Northpark Mall, but I didn't see her  I remember her talking about going to that mall sometime recently? What an awesome place! I found a pair of earrings I wanted at Neimans, but husband said NO. boo hoo! They were a bit extravagant! lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Kara,
> 
> Glad your back safe and sound. Oh my, mugged??? Poor guy.
> 
> ...


Marie, that's HORRIBLE!  I didn't realize hotel robberies/muggings were that common? Scary! From now on, we are going to stay in hotels that have better security! And I will NEVER let anyone book a room for us again...EVER! lol, Lesson learned! I didn't even go research the place like I should've have, I just trusted that it would be nice. The rooms were nasty, mold on the tubs and I stunk like a dead rat. I had suggested that we run to Target and buy blankets and pillows to stay there! haha.

I'm glad your dad is alright! I trip to the ER is pretty serious 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Joanne--:hug:I'm so glad you are posting some and I just want to tell you,alot of people have suffered from depression on this very forum.If you need to talk and a virtual hug---please reach out to us!We are here for the furries AND for the peeps.....ok?:hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Joanne, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. 

Rememer, when you are feeling down to just pick up one of your babies, and they will give you sloppy kisses and make everything better.

That's the great thing about our furbabies, they love us no matter what.

What would life be without them.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara--
I'm so glad you are back!:hug:We missed you!Sorry to read about your husband being mugged--yikes!You could of used that opportunity to tell him he needed protection from his own little furry hav!Gucci for you---New pup for him!My wheels are always turning!ound:
Anyway--glad you are back and that everyone was safe and sound!:hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am just glad that the man did not pursue any more....you never know how people can be.
My purse got stolen a couple of months ago and they had a hay day with my debit cards....beer,walmart,gas....the damage was pretty high..they charged over a hundred in alcohol...I guess they wanted to celebrate..then spent over five hundred at wal-mart only to return it a couple of hours later and it just got credited to my account!!!!! They never did catch them of course but is sucks because I do not like knowing that someone is outhere that was trying to be me....crazy crazy people.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> Kara--
> I'm so glad you are back!:hug:We missed you!Sorry to read about your husband being mugged--yikes!You could of used that opportunity to tell him he needed protection from his own little furry hav!Gucci for you---New pup for him!My wheels are always turning!ound:
> Anyway--glad you are back and that everyone was safe and sound!:hug:


LOL! Ya know......it really pisses me off that we COULD HAVE Taken Gucci since we switched to a "dog friendly" hotel! We drove up to the hotel and there was a doggie water bowl and a thing of treats RIGHT at the door. I was like ARRGHHH!! :frusty: :frusty:

But THE flea pit hotel wouldn't take dogs?? The nice one DID? Go figure! They even had doggie bed 'turn down' and petsitters there. I'm SO kicking myself in the arse.

Luckily, I think we aren't travelling for awhile (atleast not ME!) I'm travelled out a bit.

I sure did think about stopping at Jan's for Mikee! lolound: It was a BIT out of the way, though....like several hours! I would've had to ditch the whole business stuff! haha.

Bills? Who cares about those, right? lol

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> I am just glad that the man did not pursue any more....you never know how people can be.
> My purse got stolen a couple of months ago and they had a hay day with my debit cards....beer,walmart,gas....the damage was pretty high..they charged over a hundred in alcohol...I guess they wanted to celebrate..*then spent over five hundred at wal-mart only to return it a couple of hours later and it just got credited to my account!!!!!* They never did catch them of course but is sucks because I do not like knowing that someone is outhere that was trying to be me....crazy crazy people.


I'm so sorry sthat this happened to you, but crooks are so dumb:brick:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I am just glad that the man did not pursue any more....you never know how people can be.
> My purse got stolen a couple of months ago and they had a hay day with my debit cards....beer,walmart,gas....the damage was pretty high..they charged over a hundred in alcohol...I guess they wanted to celebrate..then spent over five hundred at wal-mart only to return it a couple of hours later and it just got credited to my account!!!!! They never did catch them of course but is sucks because I do not like knowing that someone is outhere that was trying to be me....crazy crazy people.


Oh no! That's crazy! Were you able to cancel the cards pretty quickly?

A few years ago, I was in DC, actually Georgetown on business and my husband had to speak on some radio show, so I took off walking around to go shopping, there were a bunch of stores and a mall nearby. I had a backpack with me, because we were catching a flight to Europe later that night and i always travel w/ a backpack.

Well, some YUPPIE looking guy *tries* to mug me! He runs up to me and tries to grab the back pack off my shoulder, in broad daylight...in FRONT of people and I start yelling and cussing him and HITTING him. Literally, punching the guy in the face. WHAM. He gives up and takes off!

Meanwhile, people just stopped to watch.

NOBODY......helped me! Nobody!

In Dallas? If that were to happen, I think someone would've helped me, but in DC...forget it. I hate that town. lol

I don't think I had much cash in there, sure..credit cards, but I could've cancelled those. I was worried about him stealing our airline tickets and my passport! SO..I was really fighting for those. Plus, I had a few new James Patterson novels that I wanted to read in there! lol

Crazy world, Indeed!

It sounds like they wanted to get CASH for the returns at Walmart and weren't smart enough to realize you'd get credited. Man, some criminals are dumb. lol

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh wow Kara, that is awful! I love the Hotel ZaZa. They have a gorgeous pool area and a nice restaurant. We go there and hang out on the weekends sometimes. Also, the W is here now and they take dogs. There is a ghost bar at the top.  I was out of town, or I am sure I would have been to Northpark. Love that mall! Im moving right across from it, this week! There is a blue animal print pair of Christian Louboutin's with my name on them at Neimans right now!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow Kara.....so sorry to hear about your Dallas experience! We really are nice here....well most of us! Next time plan to stay longer so we can do a hav party....we could probably "scare" up a few of us! We'll just need to stay away from the shopping areas....too many addicts in the group to be safe!:decision:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Melissa!We missed you too!:grouphug:
Just wanted to let you know----:becky:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Welcome back.  I am sorry you had such an ordeal at the hotel. Mugging in the middle of the day....sigh, glad your hubby is ok.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

Fortunately, I am still a Texan, so I'm not holding all of Texas accountable! ound: My husband still loves Texas, so we'll be back! Definately!

Hotel ZaZa is the best  The people that work there are SO nice and accomadating! Next time, I'll get one of the fancy suites. They were gearing up for the big Football game this weekend. I hear the town will be hopping for the next few days. We also found a great lil' restaraunt, Stephen Pyle's (?) yum!

I SAW the shoes! LOL, They are gorgous  I can't believe I made it out of there w/o any. I was looking for new sunglasses, but nothing jumped out at me. My CC's are pretty beat up, and I lost some crystals on my Bvlgaris  *pout*

I'd love a big Hav party in Dallas! 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Glad to hear your husband is fine and that you found Hotel ZA Za ( love the name ) a better substitute hotel .. I bet Gucci is happy too because next time she gets to go .. 
I hear she is already packing and choosing her sweaters !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

and dresses, and shoes, and charms, and coats, and tiaras:drama:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wanted to tell you all I sent an e-mail off to Derek(Radar Jones).I asked him to post if he checks the forum to let us know if everything is ok.Just wanted to let you all know.
Thanks--
Julie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Julie! I've been worried about him too. Let us know if you hear anything!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like Derek has been on just not posting. Hope everything is O.K. Derek we miss you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Where are you Derek???? Hope all is ok


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my! Such terrible news about Joanne, Jodi and Kara's hubby being mugged. My goodness........ life is pretty "exciting" sometimes!  My thoughts are with you Joanne. Nice to hear you are feeling a bit better and helped by your 'guide'. Hang in there! 

I am sooooooo behind in forum posts as I was quite busy for a couple of days last week. Ended up spending Thurs. and Friday afternoons lunching and gabbing with friends. it was SO nice to get out on beautiful, warm days and be pampered. 

Was busy yest., had a dog show nearby to check out and had company for dinner. Today I'm in tons of pain and feeling like crap on a stick. Ugh! I've been on about 10 mins. now, but have to sign off again because I just can't type anymore, so hopefully I can catch up on the forum posts another time. I leave Wed. for 6 days - just me and some of my mom's side of the family. I need the break, but I'm dreading the VERY long 12-14 hr. car drive to get to Gaspe!! YIKES ! oh well...... wish me luck!

I'm glad to see you posted Derek, Julie. I've been wondering if he's upset about something here or if he's just too busy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hope you have a great trip!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I am just glad that the man did not pursue any more....you never know how people can be.
> My purse got stolen a couple of months ago and they had a hay day with my debit cards....beer,walmart,gas....the damage was pretty high..they charged over a hundred in alcohol...I guess they wanted to celebrate..then spent over five hundred at wal-mart only to return it a couple of hours later and it just got credited to my account!!!!! They never did catch them of course but is sucks because I do not like knowing that someone is outhere that was trying to be me....crazy crazy people.


What did your bank say about it? I lost my card and didn't notice it for days until I went to use it out of state. When I called the bank they told me that because I HAD overdraft protection plus had one of our savings accounts is tied to that card, that someone could have wiped out both accounts and I would have been out the money and there wasn't a thing I could do about it. I no longer have the overdraft protection on the account and stopped them from allowing funds to be drawn from the savings account.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I had my bank card and my husband's bank card. My bank told me that I was responsible for the first 50 I think??? My husband's bank took care of it all. I have overdraft protection as well. The card company called becasue they noticed that is was being used at a odd time and alot. I do not use my husband's card much I used mine. I now have it set up differently..it was very frustrating!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Joanne, I'm so sorry to hear how rough things have been  I've been through a messy divorce and I'm pretty sure I was depressed through the whole thing! I completely started OVER again, I sold my company, sold practically everything I owned...ALL my furniture and started ALL over again. I had to build my life from scratch..its just something that I felt I had to do, and looking back, I'm glad I did. I'm happily remarried now to the best guy in the whole world, even though I wasNOT looking for him. lol, People kept telling me that time would heal the wounds, and I'd roll my eyes, but they were right. Hang in there! :grouphug:
> 
> I've also been worried about Derek!  Derek!!!! Come update us! Did anyone PM him or email him yet?
> 
> ...


If you didn't have those high heels on, you could have chased the guy and gotten back your 50 cents!! 
I'm teasing you......and glad you're safe.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Kara,
> 
> Glad your back safe and sound. Oh my, mugged??? Poor guy.
> 
> ...


Oh Marie, poor you and your poor parents! That's one of the reasons I am such a firm believer in service dogs for people with a disability. Who is going to mug you with a large dog right there?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It was really bad because my dad is on Coumadin (blood thinner) and he bled a lot.

My mother rarely gets out by herself anymore because she walks with a walker.

It is such a shame that someone would pick on the elderly.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I had my bank card and my husband's bank card. My bank told me that I was responsible for the first 50 I think??? My husband's bank took care of it all. I have overdraft protection as well. The card company called becasue they noticed that is was being used at a odd time and alot. I do not use my husband's card much I used mine. I now have it set up differently..it was very frustrating!!!


Wow that's a lot different than my bank. Looks like I need to go bank shopping. I was really angry when they said I'd be out all the money.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> It was really bad because my dad is on Coumadin (blood thinner) and he bled a lot.
> 
> My mother rarely gets out by herself anymore because she walks with a walker.
> 
> It is such a shame that someone would pick on the elderly.


My gosh what motivates people today????


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, you really should switch your bank! When my bank card was stolen about 6 years ago I didn't pay one cent of the money that was spent on it (about $250). My bank gave me all the money back and sent me another card overnight.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> If you didn't have those high heels on, you could have chased the guy and gotten back your 50 cents!!
> I'm teasing you......and glad you're safe.


LOL! yah! ME...running in heels, now THAT would be a sight to see. Honestly, though....the guy SCARED me. He was a big, black burly guy with big gold chains (gosh, he didn't need money! haha....he could've sold his "bling"! lol) Actually, he was dressed in those expensive 'rap-like' designer clothes.

But give me a blue eyed yuppie in a polo shirt (like the one that tried to mug me) and I'll beat the crap outta him! :brick:

Sad stuff goes on in society these days. I agree, I think Service Dogs are great for the elderly. Can they be eligible for a "service dog" if it for protection? Or mainly guidance and things like that.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is a good question Kara-I wonder if that would be allowed or not..I may have to look into that. I have therapy vest for my two dogs so they are allowed in stores with me. I just tell them that they are in training and they do not have a problem with it. I always check with someone though just to make sure.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will take a picture of Jillee and her vest sometime...it is the cutest thing!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No word from Derek so far--------


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just checked and Derek's last post was September 22
His last visit was October 1........

Maybe he won the lottery and is on a great trip somewhere=having the time of his life!:becky:
I hope it is something "fun" and nothing bad.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well if Derek won the lottery he is in big trouble, cause he was supposed to help plan the big Hav compound. We all figured that whoever won it first would foot the first bill!!! Come on out of hiding Derek!! We miss you!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Earth to Derek....come in Derek! We miss you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just sent him an email, I'll told him we were all worried and being mother hens and he needs to check in! lol, I hope everything is alright and his family is well.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also sent a PM today. I really hope all is o.k.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope all is well with him too. 
Ryan, if you are reading this thread, do you have Derek's phone number? Beamer and Radar had a play date awhile back, right?

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hope all the estrogen on here didn't scare him off!:jaw: :bolt:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I also sent a PM today, hope he responds to someone!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm starting to really worry, I just PM Ryan just incase he has missed part of this thread.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Derek is fine just reeally busy.

Derek you really need to stop working so hard and play more with us we miss your jokes around here. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah. Glad to hear you are OK Derrick! now post something wouldchya?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thankfully I too heard from Derek - just very busy!!! I sent kisses to Radar from us all and hopes that Derek will be back posting soon!
Laurie


----------

